# Summery Eyes...Paradisco Flare



## TDoll (May 16, 2008)

Creative name right??






I did this look yesterday and got so many compliments! It was my first venture into orange eye shadow.  It made my eyes look really blue (as oranges and reds do). I have a feeling I'll be wearing this a lot this summer....




​
(Everything without a brand is MAC)
EYES:
Bare Study PP as base on lid and brow bone
HiP Flare e/s duo: I used the goldish yellow shade on inner half of lid, orange shade in crease and outer V
***Good tip*** I used the 239 brush for the above colors.  I kept the colors separated on the brush by keeping the gold on one side and the orange on the other (its a flat brush) When blending, go back and forth with each side!  Easy huh? Makes blending look perfect.
Paradisco e/s in outer crease and a little above (used only a little bit)
Nylon e/s on inner corners
Vanilla e/s as highlight on brow bone

Powerpoint e/l in engraved
Neutrogena Healthy Volume Mascara in Very Black
Skipped liner and mascara on lower lashes/lids















hmm...my eyelashes on the left look funky...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Thanks for looking!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## n_c (May 16, 2008)

Soooo pretty!


----------



## rutledgekl (May 16, 2008)

i love that look!!out to go get the flare duo


----------



## purrtykitty (May 16, 2008)

Pretty!  I was thinking about getting Paradisco...now I definitely am.  I really love your lashes, too!


----------



## MACATTAK (May 16, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 16, 2008)

So pretty! Those are great colors for you.


----------



## Hilly (May 16, 2008)

so pretty! This makes your eyes pop!!


----------



## Susanne (May 16, 2008)

I really like it!


----------



## chrisantiss (May 16, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## glassy girl (May 16, 2008)

Wow looks beautiful!!


----------



## TDoll (May 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rutledgekl* 

 
_i love that look!!out to go get the flare duo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay! I'm seriously impressed with the HiP eyeshadows.  I'm itching to get the rest of the brighter colors now!


----------



## lsperry (May 17, 2008)

I love the colors and your lashes! Great job!


----------



## TDoll (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Pretty!  I was thinking about getting Paradisco...now I definitely am.  I really love your lashes, too!_

 
Yeah, I was very hesitant to get it too...  Especially since I had never worn oranges/pinks before.  Now I'm hooked!


----------



## iamgrape1119 (May 18, 2008)

I love your lashes! Great look~


----------



## LAW0MAN (May 18, 2008)

i've been on the fence about buying paradisco..

but you confirmed it hahha thanks!!!


----------



## vcanady (May 18, 2008)

Gorgeous! Paradisco is so frustrating to me, its SOO pretty in the pot but it takes SO much to get it to show up. I don't even wear mine that much but will probably go through it fast just cuz it takes so much for it to show up. I'm ranting...this is beautiful tho!!!!


----------



## TDoll (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vcanady* 

 
_Gorgeous! Paradisco is so frustrating to me, its SOO pretty in the pot but it takes SO much to get it to show up. I don't even wear mine that much but will probably go through it fast just cuz it takes so much for it to show up. I'm ranting...this is beautiful tho!!!!_

 
Thats so strange! I've never had a problem with it showing up! Have you tried using paint pots or UDPP as a base?? I apply it when the primer is still not quite dry and it really works!


----------



## lvgz (May 19, 2008)

i LOVE those colors, esp on your eyes. and your lashes are amazing


----------



## MissCreoula (May 19, 2008)

I love this! I gotta try it! Did you use any concealer under eyes? If so what did you use? Thanks!


----------



## TDoll (May 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissCreoula* 

 
_I love this! I gotta try it! Did you use any concealer under eyes? If so what did you use? Thanks!_

 
I used just a little bit of the Select Cover Up in NW15...I know...VERY light, especially since I wear NC25 in foundation.  But I only use a tid-bit traced only on the dark area.  I put just a little bit on my concealer brush and tilt my head downward and look up into the mirror...that way, you can really see just the shadowy area.  I dont put it all over.  I always dust a little bit of Studio Fix back over it lightly when I'm done so it blends.


----------



## misz_leslie (May 19, 2008)

i love the colors together! very summery indeed. i wish i had your lashes! very pretty


----------



## vcanady (May 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_Thats so strange! I've never had a problem with it showing up! Have you tried using paint pots or UDPP as a base?? I apply it when the primer is still not quite dry and it really works!_

 

Yea I use UDPP and Perky! There are many reviews on here and on MUA complaining about its pigmentation so idk I think its just the way it is. Glad it works for your though, it is a gorgeous color!!!


----------



## cutenurse2486 (May 19, 2008)

That is a lovely look and your lashes are unreal...so pretty!!!


----------



## mzKEL_RENEE (May 19, 2008)

very pretty... love your lashes!


----------



## ilovegreen (May 19, 2008)

Fab Look !


----------



## melliquor (May 19, 2008)

Really pretty.


----------



## TDoll (May 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 19, 2008)

So beautiful and light!


----------



## FWBChick (May 19, 2008)

LOVE this!!  You should do a tutorial


----------



## nikki (May 19, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!!!   I NEED these colors!!!!!!


----------



## ZoeKat (May 20, 2008)

This is so beautiful! I have to get Paradisco now, and maybe the Flare duo. I just bought MAC Firespot after being told over and over that I need to wear oranges. Oranges look gorgeous on you!


----------



## TDoll (May 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FWBChick* 

 
_LOVE this!!  You should do a tutorial  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes I have indeed thought about it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Seems very time consuming...but I'm definitely planning on doing one for a whole look...not just eyes...when I have time!
Keep your eyes open for it!


----------



## neezer (May 20, 2008)

very pretty!


----------



## xShoegal (May 20, 2008)

I LOVE ur glamorous looks! 
So hot and beautiful!


----------



## mreichert (May 20, 2008)

So pretty


----------



## NicksWifey (May 21, 2008)

This is gorgeous on you! It really does make your eyes pop!


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (May 22, 2008)

are those your real lashes?! nice fotd!


----------



## laneyyy (May 22, 2008)

Very Pretty! You have GORGEOUS eyes!!!


----------



## Jot (May 22, 2008)

totally fab x


----------



## TDoll (May 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *EmbalmerBabe* 

 
_are those your real lashes?! nice fotd!_

 
YES! I get asked that everyday, no joke! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks!


----------



## pearlofafrika (May 22, 2008)

very nice


----------



## sofabean (May 23, 2008)

ooh very pretty!


----------



## alwaysbella (May 23, 2008)

soooooooooo pretty!!!! def. a keeper and perfect for summer too


----------



## user79 (May 23, 2008)

ur eyelashes...urghhh....i'm jealous!!! Haha, great job!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 23, 2008)

Georgeous!


----------



## JoyZz (May 24, 2008)

Pretty.... your lashes look lovely too


----------



## nunu (May 24, 2008)

gorgeous


----------

